# Avocado Shrimp/Crab Boats - TNT



## *amy* (Jun 28, 2007)

Avocado Shrimp/Crab Boats
Makes 4 appetizer servings

1 c bay shrimp, fresh or frozen, drained - OR Crab meat will work too
1 c sliced black olives
1 c mushrooms, sliced
1/4 - 1/3 c celery, finely chopped
1 green onion (top and bottom), finely chopped
1-2 Tbls lemon juice
2 avocados, halved & pitted

Dressing:
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 Tbl tarragon vinegar
1 Tbl parsley, finely chopped
1/4 tsp dill weed
salt, to taste
1/4 tsp onion powder
Dash of white pepper

Mix together shrimp or crab meat, mushrooms, olives, celery, green onion with the lemon juice. Combine dressing ingredients and pour over shrimp or crab mixture; toss to mix. Cover & refrigerate until well chilled - about 1 hour.

Halve and pit the avocados. Top each avocado half w equal amounts of of shrimp or crab mixture. Serve avocado boats on crisp fresh lettuce leaves, garnished with fresh dill & thin slices of lemon on crushed ice.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 29, 2007)

Another idea for a summer appy - fill papyas or mangos with shrimp, crab or lobster salad.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2007)

How did I miss this? I love the avocado idea. I don't think I could get around the mango or papaya though. I just don't much care for mixing fruit with savory foods. Thanks amy.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 29, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> How did I miss this? I love the avocado idea. I don't think I could get around the mango or papaya though. I just don't much care for mixing fruit with savory foods. Thanks amy.


 
I hope you will give it a try -- or with any seafood salad recipe you like - salmon, chicken or tuna salad filling is another idea.  Fruit and fish make an interesting combo.  Recently I came across a recipe for Halibut with strawberries that looked very good.  Enjoy!


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2007)

I may not have mentioned this before, but I totally LOVE black olives. And I think the combo of shrimp/crab, olives, onions in avocado is a winner. I plan to give these a try later this summer when I have a few minutes and we have some folks over for appys and drinks. Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, this is NOT fun - I am so hungry and reading this is torture!  Thanks for the recipe amy - it is on file for sure!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 1, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> I may not have mentioned this before, but I totally LOVE black olives. And I think the combo of shrimp/crab, olives, onions in avocado is a winner. I plan to give these a try later this summer when I have a few minutes and we have some folks over for appys and drinks. Mmmmmmmmm!


 
I'm black olive-friendly, myself. (Which reminds me, I should share a few fave pasta salad recipes.) The seafood stuffed avos make a nice little summer meal or a first course. I've had my eye on this one as a main dish:

Bacon Wrapped Steak with Balsamic Onion Relish

Enjoy!


----------



## *amy* (Jul 1, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> OK, this is NOT fun - I am so hungry and reading this is torture! Thanks for the recipe amy - it is on file for sure!


 
I know what you mean about being hungry and looking at recipes on this site.  

A little bird told me   you like the combo of lime & cilantro... so, you could play around with the dressing - sub lime for the lemon and squeeeeeze some cilantro in there?   Easy recipe to experiment with a variety of dressings. Just a thought. 

(Btw, what's a gril gotta do to earn a little karma around these parts? j/k?)  

Enjoy!


----------

